# After 45 years in storage, I’m restoring my 100%v original 1964 GTO and seeking ideas



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

My parents bought this car new in May 1964, drove it 70,000 miles, and stored it in 1968. The car has been driven less than 200 miles in the past 45 years. It is currently "untouched" mechanically with virtually every bolt still being “factory” tight. My goal is to complete a frame off restoration between now and next year when the car turns 50. It is currently COMPLETE with only the machine spun dash plate and a wind lace cap missing. I have ALL paperwork and broaches, and the car even still has the original spark plug wires on it. 

My intention is to restore it original aside from the wheels, exhaust, and “interior” engine changes. I am doing this project with my 13 and 16 year old sons and we plan to drive it on nice days, take it to car shows, and occasionally to the strip, because it IS a GTO. Being a subtle body style, and our targeted "original" appearance, I want it to have a beautiful sound. I was looking at headers with a 3” X-Change X-Pipe with Pypes Violator or Race Pro mufflers. I would like to stay with the stock Carter AFB (and would be open to recommendations for any really good carb shops to optimize the performance within the existing carb). I would like to switch to electronic ignition and hydraulic lifters for performance and maintenance needs. I would like a rumble at idle, but not so rough that it sound like its miss-firing.

As for pistons, rings, crank modifications, cam profiles, etc. I am SEEKING PEOPLES INPUT. The car has 70,000 miles and starts on the first crank. After all these years in storage all the seal have dried and cracked, but otherwise has just normal wear and tear. I want to install a good performing engine package, but it does need to be extreme. The rear differential on 64 is not strong enough to hold much more power than it already has, especially with a good set of tires hooking up. It has a 3 speed, with a 3.90 gear ratio. 

There really aren’t a lot of items I “need” as even all my chrome is dent and corrosion free. I have no rips in the interior but there is mild wear on the driver’s seat. Since everything else will be new, I was looking at installing a Legendary interior on my existing seat frames along with new carpet headliner, etc. Any brand recommendations would be great. 

My intention is to switch to poly urethane body mounts and change every seal, gasket, hose, tube, cable, bearings, etc but will store everything I remove. Any insight on suppliers or brands would be appreciated. This car has waited 45 years for restoration because I wanted to do it once, and do it right. I’m not looking for an untouchable show car, but rather a beautiful 1964 GTO to share with my kids, drive my mom in the 4th of July parades, and turn every head as I fire it up and drive away from the local car show. 


Thanks for the help. I have been waiting my entire life to do this. I have a decent, but not unlimited budget, and I have some REALLY passionate car lovers who are helping me on this build.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Please post pictures! The saying "they're only original once" carries a lot of weight, and value, too. If it's presentable, I would NOT restore the car or monkey with it too much. It will then be 'just another '64 GTO' instead of a true survivor with very interesting, and documented, family history. I would pull the engine and reseal it. I would replace the freeze plugs with brass plugs, and install a new timing chain set. I would NOT rebuild the engine. 70,000 miles is nothing. These engines, maintained, will go 200,000 miles between overhauls. A 3" exhaust causes power loss for any engine less than about 550 HP. Not needed. A good 2.5" system is all that is needed, but, again, I'd leave it alone. I wouldn't redo the interior, or anything else. If the body mounts are bad (doubtful) I would replace them. A simple front suspension overhaul (bushings, tie rods, etc,) can be done, with poly bushings if you so choose. Again, I wouldn't. I'd use Moog parts. It's your car, and your choice, but let me tell you, a well preserved original car will get a lot more interest at shows, etc., than a frame up restored one will. You can't replace the 'cool factor' once it's gone. Then again, if the paint is shot, etc., a refurbishment may be in order. Pics, pics, pics!!!!! Congrats, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree about keeping it all original if at all possible.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

X3...if its as stated, freshen it up and drive it. Most assume that all old cars need to be taken down to the last bolt. It's value is that it is a time capsule, a full body off resto will run in the 10's of thousands and tie up the car for a year minimum, and it will probably be worth less than if you keep it as is. The body mounts can be done without removing the whole shell (if needed). You do not see many "factory fresh" cars these days, please post some pics so we can all drool all over our keyboards.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Ugh!*

That would absolutely ruin it. Trading in original American made parts for cheesy aftermarket Chinese crapola (you still pay top dollar for) is in my book ludicrous. It would be like giving a 14 year old a $20 gold double eagle, then they take it and go buy a $20 dinner at a Chinese restaurant! There are collectors out there who would do anything to have what you have. They would change out only what was necessary for it to be drivable. You only go full bore on the repairs if the vehicle was rotted out or other dire circumstances were present. Perhaps you would consider trading your original to some member who has exactly what you're looking for, and what they have waited an entire lifetime for???


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree:agree:agree:agree If it isn't completely rusted out and the interior wasted I would try to clean and preserve what you have. Instead of putting new seatcovers on try to clean the ones you have and/or maybe even try and find an original cover for the ripped seat so the patina matches. You could literally lose money on this car by restoring it, I mean actually make it worth less that it is in its present condition. Even consider doing some small necessary repairs instead of just replacing things to replace them.

That said we all want to see some pics. Is it roached out and rat infested or just dusty and original??


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*I came back to my senses........*

Alright, Alright, Alright. I know. Please forgive me. I have spent my entire life adamantly planning a COMPLETELY stock registration, but lost my mind a little bit until I went out to take these pictures. When I did, I reminded myself of what an awesome car this really is. I had also never thought of disassembling the engine, changing seals, gaskets, and maybe rings, but put it all back together with the original parts.

That now IS the plan. There is more to this story. I never restored this car because I always wanted to wait until I had the money to do it “right”. Unfortunately, I STILL don’t have the money to do this, but I have a new plan. My mom’s dream for this car had always been to restore this and be driven in the 4th of July parade. 

I got laid off a few years ago and we have been really struggling since. We have spent almost 4 years trying to simply “hold onto” what we already have. We decided this week that to continue we need to sell some of our land in hopes of lowering our monthly payments. I have reluctantly agreed to do so under the condition that I can take some of the money and fix up the GTO. 

Next year marks the car’s 50th anniversary. When my parents got his car they had just gotten married, and were pregnant with their first child. It was their first major purchase, and their first loan, as they began to build their lives. Their first car payment was due on July 2, 1964. My plan is to restore this and have my son drive her in the parade of her choice in 2014. (I figured we’d make this a three generational thing). 

After closer look at the car, even the carpet is good enough to be left alone. There are a few worn spots on the driver’s side, but they would be covered by a floor mat. Now I am thinking of cleaning and dying the original carpet. There are no rips in the seats and virtually no wear so I am assuming they can be cleaned and whited. The body needs some minor dents fixed, but I will repaint with the correct color and paint. 


I hope you enjoy the pictures.

Sorry for my momentary insanity. I went from the depression of selling my most of my property to the exuberance of having all the money I need to fix the car I’ve waited my life for. I remember shitting in the garage, with the car on blocks, acting like I was driving. I still remember the day I started it. I had never started a car before, it had NO exhaust, and scared the ever living shit out of me. 

I can’t wait to make this the BEST ORIGINAL 1964 GTO I can!!!!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My64GTO said:


> I remember *shitting* in the garage, with the car on blocks, acting like I was driving. I still remember the day I started it. I had never started a car before, it had NO exhaust, and scared the ever living *shit* out of me.



On second thought.....you might want to replace that interior. :rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I know it's something you hope will span more generations in your family....keeping it original will instill in the kids it doe'snt have to be new to be good. It will also be much less a hit on your funds and half the fun is finding the parts and with e-bay and craiglist the kids will be a wiz at searching them out. These cars are relatively simple mechanically and with a good shop manual you and them will be able to do most if not all the work yourselves with a basic set of tools. If you can get it running, do a full fluid flush, tuneup replace all worn suspension steering and brake parts with quality american parts. and do whats funnest....drive the car. Then you can asses what other steps you need to take. I guarantee you this...take that car and the boys to a local show. Enter in an original class and see who the bell of the ball is, your car or the fresh 40K no matching resto's surrounding you. hands down i would be under your hood as will all the real car guys as well as the resto's owners. also if there are any chalk or crayon markings try to preserve them they were the assembly line markings.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*Too funny.....*

I was NOT "shitting" in the car as I kid, I was "sitting". :cheers


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

PICS!!!!!!????
And shitting in a car is considered normal here in So. CA


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*excreta*

Nah. A little elbow grease, and any sedimentary excrement will clean right up! '64, I cleaned up the carpets in the '66 and dyed them. They look awesome! So glad to hear you're doing it right. Whew! You had me scared for a minute!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have seen this same post a few years back on other Pontiac forums , same talk about this 64 GTO , likes to get attention .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No need to install new rings with a 70k engine. Don't even pull the heads. Just pull the engine, and install a new timing set and new gaskets and rear main seal, as well as new freeze plugs. I did all this a couple of years back for a total cost of about $200 on my '67, and it runs like new and doesn't leak a drop. No need to spend money when you don't have to. Pictures, please.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*Sorry of you're not interested....*



allpawl66 said:


> Have seen this same post a few years back on other Pontiac forums , same talk about this 64 GTO , likes to get attention .


Allpawl66,

This has nothing to do with getting attention. You clearly have a better memory than I do because until you mentioned it, I had forgotten I'd even posted in the past. I have not spent a lot of time on any of the forums over the years. The project just gained new life last week and I wanted to share. Others seemed interested, if YOU aren't, then simply move on to another post.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

How many times should we talk about it ? Maybe you should write things down .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

some of these cars have been a "dream" of the owner for 20+ years, ask Bear. Often family and money will put them on the back burner. The forum is here to help, and this forum more than most is a safe haven for those who don't want to bench race and argue about "the correct way" to do things. Please post some pics of the car so we can see what you have to work with if you are serious about getting it back on the road.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

exciting thread...what a cool story...hope to see some pics

Bill


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

sounds like your getting alittle too ahead of yourself. one thing at a time...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

silversport said:


> exciting thread...what a cool story...hope to see some pics
> 
> Bill


 Yeah.....cool story bro.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah.....cool story bro.


Another car or truck related forum had an animation you could paste to your quote, which read:

"This Thread is Worthless Without Pics!"

Wish we had that one under our animation options...


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Did the same game on another site .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures of the car, just like I can't wait for the lady who has to sell her late husbands 455 GTO to get in touch with me!! I guess some people are FLAKES and like to blow smoke.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures of the car, just like I can't wait for the lady who has to sell her late husbands 455 GTO to get in touch with me!! I guess some people are FLAKES and like to blow smoke.


Ya, I tend to wonder why some people take all the time involved to post up elaborate stories and leave.... Maybe it's all copy and paste. Sorry that GTO didn't pan out geetee.....

Psychedelic Alky! That really messes with a guys head.......:willy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never, ever felt so sorry for a human being in my life!!!!!!!!!!!! This guy is beyond Pathetic!!

Someone please get me a barf bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There's another one on the other forum that claims a 'buddy of his' bought two tripower 4 speed '65's that were in dry storage in a barn, of course, for 40 years and need just a clean-up, due to their extremely low mileage. Apparently, the price was well under 10 grand for both cars, and apparently, the cars are total time capsules. No pictures were ever brought forth, despite requests. Oh well. Back in 2010, I hooked up with a guy who really DID have a bunch of GTO's that his dad had placed in storage around 1980. These were California, no rust, junkyard grade goats, but due to being out of the elements entirely, were all restorable. I settled on two, one for 6 grand and the other for about 4 grand, and when I came back two weeks later to make the score, the price had 'gone up' to 8 grand and 7 grand and it became a 'no deal'. One was a Palmetto green 3 speed base '65 hardtop, numbers matching, and the other was a black '64 hardtop, 4 speed car with wrong engine. Both cars needed a complete restoration, but had zero rust issues and decent original black interiors, original steering wheels, etc. All the hard to find stuff was there as they had never been stripped. Oh well. Lots of 'flakes' and con artists out there..........


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I just learned the hard way ( read that $$$$$ ) that if a speedometer sits for many years it needs to be disassembled and serviced before you drive it, or irreplaceble parts do bad things....something to think about


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A rooster is also a chicken.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn! To think I was excited for the guy!! I guess there won't be any 4th of July parade........


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

rickm said:


> sounds like your getting alittle too ahead of yourself. one thing at a time...


xxxx


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*Dissapointing responses.................*

Just to let you all know that the “pathetic guy”, who “seeks attention”, who posts and then disappears, actually left because of the many *******s and there stupid comments to this post. Truth be known, this IS a great story and it’s a story on a project that HAS ALREADY BEGUN. I have had hopes of starting the restoration in the past, but money has always stood in the way. 

Everything I have said about this car and project is 100% true and accurate. The car has NO rust, and even still has all the factory undercoating under the floor boards as well as many places on the frame. It is complete with 90%+ of the nuts and bolts still “factory tight”. Even the weather stripping and seals remain intact, soft, and pliable. I have determined all the interior needs will be a good cleaning, and even the carpet won’t need to be replaced. 

The car is out of the garage, it started on the fourth turn of the engine (after a little gas down the carb), and I’m in the process of fixing the brakes and some drive line issues. My hope is to have it on the road before the end of this month, as I would like to display it as is at our local car show this 4th of July.

To insinuate that this forum is a “safe haven” for people who share a passion for GTO is a gross overstatement. It strikes me more as a collection of interested parties grouped with a number of know-it all people who hide behind their computer on this forum to say things that they wouldn’t have the balls to say in person. I won’t bother calling them out by name, as anyone who has read this thread knows exactly who I’m referring to.

It’s a shame that people like that are driving me away from the forum, because this is a cool project that I mistakenly thought more people would be interested in. Additionally, unless I am missing something this site limits me to like 5 pictures (which I posted already). I have way more than that, and would be happy to share them with anyone truly interested in them, as well as project updates if you like. If you’re interested, just send me an email address under a private message. Aside from that, I have no desire to keep coming here to be harassed or told that I’m lying. I know what I exactly what I have in this car and there is nothing I need to prove to anyone.

I guess I’ll simply do the project without sharing details on the forum. I’ll simply enjoy the process with my kids. I’ll enjoy it with my friends, and I’ll enjoy it with people I see at my local shows.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My64GTO said:


> Just to let you all know that the “pathetic guy”, who “seeks attention”, who posts and then disappears, actually left because of the many *******s and there stupid comments to this post. Truth be known, this IS a great story and it’s a story on a project that HAS ALREADY BEGUN. I have had hopes of starting the restoration in the past, but money has always stood in the way.
> 
> Everything I have said about this car and project is 100% true and accurate. The car has NO rust, and even still has all the factory undercoating under the floor boards as well as many places on the frame. It is complete with 90%+ of the nuts and bolts still “factory tight”. Even the weather stripping and seals remain intact, soft, and pliable. I have determined all the interior needs will be a good cleaning, and even the carpet won’t need to be replaced.
> 
> ...


If you knew how many times someone has joined the forums just to make a claim of a barn/garage found GTO only to never post a picture or respond to request for pics then disappear, you would know where some of these guys are coming from. Not dismissing or saying their actions are right at all. 
I for one would like to see those pictures, you may only be able to post 5 pics in 1 post, but I just went through the thread again and don't see any. If you need me to you can PM me and e-mail the pictures to me and I'll post them up for you. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, My64 --- I'll tell you that I'm interested in your story and your build, and would love to hear all the details, follow along, help when/if I can, whatever...

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

^ same here, always interested in seeing one of these beauties resurected.


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> ^ same here, always interested in seeing one of these beauties resurected.


:agree. Less the drama.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*Sorry, didn't mean to be an ass....*

But when I logged in yesterday for the first time in a month or two, I saw some shitball messages that pissed me off. I am happy to share, but I don’t need another source of stress in my life, and this forum yesterday felt like a source of stress. I didn't mean to post and disappear, but since my initial post my 16 year ran away and we have been dealing with a host of other issues at home. I have also been unable to secure funding for this project, but I am determined not to let that stand in the way. I plan to get this done to meet my mom’s desire.

Apparently, I have been doing something wrong on the pictures, as I had previously added them under my profile where they show as 5 pictures in 1 album, but I didn't post any directly in this thread. I will try again right now.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

That 64 sure looks great. Aside from some clean up and wipe down and a new set of rims and wheels I'd drive it as is. 

Not sure what you plan on doing to it but keep us posted.

:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
A good clean job and some rims and tires!! That thing looks awesome! :cheers


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Fantastic! Another 64 GTO lives! 
:agree
Clean & drive (after appropriate fluid & mechanical checks, including tires as mentioned).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That car is too original to restore, IMO....Cleaning it up, driving it and enjoying it right away would be cheap and not much work...maximum bang for the buck, and the history of the car would be preserved. Sorry about any naysaying, but it's not uncommon for folks to sometimes post about mythical 'barn finds' and then dissappear. Your situation seems legitimate, and the car looks excellent. Good luck with its rehab. 
Jeff


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Storage has been very kind to the car. It looks great. From your plates it looks like you are located in Wi. I am also in Wi. Waterloo. Maybe I will get to see your car at some shows around the area.

:cheers

Joe


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> That car is too original to restore, IMO....Cleaning it up, driving it and enjoying it right away would be cheap and not much work...maximum bang for the buck, and the history of the car would be preserved. Sorry about any naysaying, but it's not uncommon for folks to sometimes post about mythical 'barn finds' and then dissappear. Your situation seems legitimate, and the car looks excellent. Good luck with its rehab.
> Jeff



:agree And thanks for posting pics. Any idea what wheel/tire combo you'll be running? Love that color combo too! :cool


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Count me in too 64. It looks like a beauty. Lots of knowledge in this forum, I know, I've been helped by all the "regulars" here. Good luck with it, and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

funding?, i'd say a grand would get her cleaned up, a new set of brakes, hoses and tires and your good to go. Like posted above, keep it as is, it's a nice survivor and those are the rarest of all GTO's.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

I can appreciate the fact that others have posted “great finds” before, that were full of shit, but my car and situation is REAL. My initial intention was to get it mechanically sound and on the road this summer. To do that, it needs brake work, a new clutch installed, and needs some electrical work, (since it almost started on fire when I connected the battery). I then intended to drive it for the summer, and start the next stages in the fall. 

The original plan was to bead blast the exterior, remove a few dings and dents on the rear quarter panels, and repaint it the original color. The interior I planned to leave “as is” aside from maybe dying the carpet black again. While that was being done, I planned to tear down the engine to replace all the seals and gaskets, install new rings if needed, but reassemble it with all the original parts wherever possible. (In other words, make it the best running 389 that I can make of what is already there).

In order for those things to happen, I need to sell some of the land I own. In the current real estate market though, it seems unlikely that I would get the money I want, so on to plan B. Plan B most likely gets the car mechanically sound and safe for the road. I currently have a mismatched door on the passenger side, because in 1968 they were hit in the original door which is actually what lead to the car being stored in the first place. I still have the original door, and would like to re-skin it, but I can’t seem to find anyplace that still has them for anything older than 1966. If I can’t re-skin the original, I will paint the replacement door to match the rest of the car, and then drive it as is. However, even in this case, I still plant to go through the engine this winter just to stop any leaks, (Although, at this point the engine barely leaks any oil).

I will do my best to post updates, but I likely won’t have time to post all that frequently, (I work 60 hours per week as well as having to commute 750 miles per week).


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

As for tires, I was looking at installing 15” X 7” TORQ THRUST, or Outlaw wheels. I no longer have the original wheel covers and I'm not particularly fond of the original options. I do want to stay with something period specific though.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'If it ain't broke don't fix it' is my motto. A simple engine reseal without disassembly would probably be just fine. You could do a compression test and a leakdown test, and if ok (and I'll bet it is), forego the teardown and just do a timing chain and re-seal. Cheap and easy. I guaran-goll-darn-tee that your car will get more attention as a survivor with a history than any freshly restored, but wiped clean, GTO. X2 on the American Racing Torque Thrusts. And in 15". Absolutely correct, and absolutely killer on the boxy '64 and '65 cars.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the 15s on the back and 14s on the front. Gives it that instant Muscle Car stance.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> 'If it ain't broke don't fix it' is my motto. A simple engine reseal without disassembly would probably be just fine. You could do a compression test and a leakdown test, and if ok (and I'll bet it is), forego the teardown and just do a timing chain and re-seal. Cheap and easy.* I guaran-goll-darn-tee that your car will get more attention as a survivor with a history than any freshly restored, but wiped clean, GTO.* X2 on the American Racing Torque Thrusts. And in 15". Absolutely correct, and absolutely killer on the boxy '64 and '65 cars.


I could not agree more! I'm experiencing this right now.

It's car show season around here and I've been showing my '67. To me, it desperately needs paint. EVERYONE who I say this to, says "NO! Don't paint it!". for now, I'll just keep it clean and drive it. It gets loads of attention as a survivor.

Enjoy the car! Others will too!

Cheers!

Chuck


----------



## rt66gto (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow . . . this is (to my mind) clearly a situation in which you might want to consider (and the RE-consider) *"Measure 3x (if not more!) then (and only then) 'cut' (or modify/restore) once."*

Congratulations (and, hope things have settled down somewhat on the domestic front, been there, sorta going thru it now) and, keep in mind, ANYthing that gets changed about this time capsule, once changed, will never, ever "be the same."

This may be a bit over the top but, several collectors have chided my wife about "the responsibility" she has for keeping her car in the 27K original mile condition she found it in, unless a consideration pertains to either a matter of safety or, something that long-term preservation of the car might warrant modifying. One example of the former being 14" disc kits eventually going on the front; and, of the latter being removal of the original under hood engine insulation (now sagging and rubbing and scuffing the chrome on the tri-power set-up and heater hose, etc.)

The number of cars like yours, in the original condition of yours, is getting smaller every day (which translates into the car becoming more and more valuable to your heirs, every year)!

Congratulations, thanks for the pics and . . . did I say, "Wow" yet. . .?


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

*A few more pictures........*

Yeah, I am back to my senses. There have been a lot of great suggestions on here. I want to do everything possible to preserve exactly what’s there. Like has been stated, it is only original once, and once that’s gone, it’s gone FOREVER. If needed, further restoration activities can happen at some point in the future. The car is currently at my father-in-laws, as he’s retired and has far more available time than I do. He is solely focused on brakes and whatever is necessary to get it back on the road. Not only does he have more time than I do, but he is also covering the parts costs while it’s in his possession (which is a HUGE help).

Here are some more pictures…..


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry it’s been a few years, but had some issues. It started with a tumor in my head, and cost me a great career, my wife of 24 years, my house and most my stuff, but…….I STILL GOT THE GTO!!!!! I also got my two sons who love the car as much as I do, and it don’t get much better than THAT. My 20 year old just bought me new tires and rims for Father’s day, and my 17 year old got me paint to at least get a respectable color on the replacement door until at some point I do a restoration. 

My older son took the car to work to install the tires and became the 3rd generation in man in our family to have a “take the GTO to work day”. He is only the second person behind the wheel in 49 years, as my dad stored it in 1968 then died before it came out again in 2013, and I simply don’t let anyone drive it. I tell my sons that one can have it on even years and the other on odd, but not till after I’m dead because that’s how long I had to wait. 

I wanted to post some pictures as I have been remiss. I will upload two sets. The first will be after the initial cleaning I did, and the second set are from today as I prep to show my new wheels off at the car show tomorrow. 

Aside from the new wheels and tires, I really have spent very little to resurrect this car other than hours and hours and lots of enjoyable hours. All told I have spent less than $500 on it since 1968, she runs like a dream. I rebuilt the wheel cylinders, changed the brake lines, installed a new master cylinder, and new rear shoes, but had to re-shoe the brakes for the front. I just needed to make sure it stops, because it DOES still GO. (It has auto adjusters on the front drums like you’d normally have in the rear and none of the shoes I could find fit just right). I installed spark plugs and points, an air cleaner and a water pump, but other than that I haven’t even opened the carb.

It has a few minor leaks, but nothing a tray under the engine doesn’t solve. It runs awesome, with no hesitation and plenty of power, but will puff a little smoke under heavy acceleration and leaks a little past the valve guides. It holds a good temperature after a few radiator flushes, but it isn’t happy if stuck in a drive thru on a hot summer day. As many others on here advised, I am simply enjoying my time capsule. There is another ’64 at my local shows, but aside from the frame he doesn’t have an original part on it, while mine is 95% original. My car is always the most original 50+ year old vehicle anywhere I go, and people that truly know what’s going on love to see it.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

OK, 5 pictures at a time then


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Now these are from 2017. New tires and wheels and a lot more time spent polishing.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are some more from 2017.


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

You kept saying you wanted pictures......


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

And here are some more.....


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

And apparently I have to wait at least 60 seconds between posts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That cleaned up really, really well. If it were mine, I would look into having the quarters straightened a bit by a pro. I'm betting 90% of the dents could be removed with paintless technique, leaving your mostly-original paint intact. Glad you are enjoying the car......you never see '64's out and about!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Great job, great car, thanks for sharing...


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

the65gto said:


> great job, great car, thanks for sharing...


x2!!!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice car. Sorry for your troubles. Hopefully things are looking up now!


----------



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

Great car! I am in SE WI myself, with my 66. Just participated in the Holz Chevy car show on the 4th. Great turnout and several great goats. Hope to see you on the road and glad to see your health issues have come and gone. Enjoy!!


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad you like. I've never been to big on posting stuff online and not too fluent with the forums, but I love my car and happy to share with others who also know enough to appreciate what I have.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeas nice example of an all original 64' survivor, i was born in 64' and i've got a few dents and bruises too. I agree with one of the guys who suggested the paintless dent repair, its worth a shot showing it to one of those guys to ask what he can do. Just curious how did your dad pick up the dents on both rear quarters? almost looks like he was sideswiped between 2 cars. Oh and btw, sorry about all your troubles, it sounds like you've dealt with at all pretty well though.
chuck


----------



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure on the dents in the quarter panels. I knew the source of the door damage, but that was it.


----------

